# CTFs Frankreich/Vogesen



## Skeletor23 (13. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer kann gute CTFs in Frankreich und in den Vogesen empfehlen. Auch gerne Nordvogesen.
Ich kenne die in Dabo. Aber da gibt es doch sicher  noch mehr.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (13. März 2017)

hallo,

schau mal hier...haben eine gute suchmaske.

https://randonnee-vtt-alsace.fr/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (14. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> schau mal hier...haben eine gute suchmaske.
> 
> https://randonnee-vtt-alsace.fr/



Danke. Das sind aber keine CTF's oder? Eher ausgewiesene permanente Strecken?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (14. März 2017)

Das sollten ctf von verschiedenen Clubs sein.


----------



## BiMa (14. März 2017)

Hallo,
versuchs mal mit

http://www.vttfrance.com/
oder
http://www.dna.fr/pour-sortir/Sport/Cyclisme
ist die CTF Weißenburg, die Mutter aller CTFs, kannst Du auch bei gps-tour.info runterladen
oder
http://www.veloenfrance.fr/liste-accueils-labels.html
such die Clubs in den Departements 54, 57, 67, 68, 88, 55, alle nahe der Grenze
empfehlen kann ich 57, Velo Club ariane in Spicheren, Klasse!
und
http://www.c3fvtt.fr/
in Dreiländereck F/D/Lux.

oder kauf Dir in Frankreich die Magazine VTT und VTT MAG, dort stehen sie am Ende alle drin.


----------



## crazyeddie (20. April 2017)

https://www.vtt-lorraine.fr - da ist auch spicheren aufgelistet. die kartendarstellung ist nur monatsweise gedacht, daher erst den monat anklicken.


----------



## puremalt (3. Mai 2017)

Phalsbourg. Teilweise Überschneidung mit Dabo.
https://lesmolletsverts.fr/

Klassiker: Wissembourg
https://www.nafix.fr/sorties/vtt-2017/fiche-29eme-randonnee-vtt-de-wissembourg-47329-1.html

Noch nicht selbst gefahren:
https://www.nafix.fr/sorties/vtt-2017/fiche-rando-du-castor-4eme-edition-49098-1.html
http://www.elsassbike.fr/


----------



## Deleted 99910 (6. Mai 2017)

gibts solche CTF´s auch für Enduro-und All-Mountainbiker? Mit hohem Singletrail-Anteil? Und ich meine jetzt nicht diese Cannondale Enduro Tour, sondern eine CTF, wo man morgens starten kann wann man will und wo es keine Zeitabnahme gibt. Also kein Rennen.


----------



## puremalt (8. Mai 2017)

@Tobi_81,
in Dabo wurde mal eine teilweise eigene Streckenführung für Enduros angeboten. Ob das aktuell noch so ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber Dabo hat auch so einen hohen Trail-Anteil. Die Franzosen sind bei der Streckenauswahl gnadenlos.


----------



## Deleted 99910 (8. Mai 2017)

@puremalt weisst du oder irgendjemand anders zufällig, wo man das rauskriegt wann diese CTF ist?beim googeln konnt ich nichts finden. Und Dabo kenn ich, war da auch mal biken, ist aber schon lange her. Dort gibt es wircklich viele Singletrails.


----------



## puremalt (12. Mai 2017)

@Tobi_81: steht alles weiter oben im Thread
zum Beispiel
https://www.vtt-lorraine.fr/
oder
https://www.nafix.fr/sorties/vtt-2017/aout-54-55-57-88-0-0-0-0.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 99910 (12. Mai 2017)

jo, danke. Werd mir ein paar CTF´s im Sommer raussuchen.


----------

